# Driving A Luxury Car for UberX?



## UberXCali

What do you guys think? Does it make your ratings go up? Improve tips? Etc?

I drive a Mercedes GLA250. First night, I did 5 trips...about $70 in fare after Uber's cut with no tips. The second night, which was a Saturday, I did 7 trips with $50 in fare after Uber's cut with $30 in tips (3 passengers all tipped me $10 each!). 

Trying to figure out a pattern here...I'm new at this.


Oh, while we're at it...craziest Uber stories, anyone? Within 2 days, I've been offered to be tipped in weed before. Personally, I don't smoke so I declined but gave the rider a 5 star rating for his generosity.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

I make more driving a taxi and I'm not destroying my personal car.

As for crazy uber stories : one first base, one home run. Also one third base but that was with my taxi.

Edit: I forgot while Ubering I was also offered a rail of coke


----------



## UberXCali

Agreed, I'm not looking at this for a personal income but something fun to do on the side. I made a rule that after 2,000 miles I will stop using Uber. So, depreciation on the car is not going to be that much. 

Congrats on the home run! Hoping to run into one of those myself, haha. I'll be the one putting up the tip then...


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

UberXCali said:


> Congrats on the home run! Hoping to run into one of those myself, haha. I'll be the one putting up the tip then...


Funny thing about the third base one, since I was taxi, I told her the ride was free ($13), yes that was third base while driving.... Then she invited me to her hotel room and after the deed was done, she gave me a $20 bill. That was a weird feeling.


----------



## UberXCali

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Funny thing about the third base one, since I was taxi, I told her the ride was free ($13), yes that was third base while driving.... Then she invited me to her hotel room and after the deed was done, she gave me a $20 bill. That was a weird feeling.


You, sir, are a legend. Thumbs up from me!


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

UberXCali said:


> You, sir, are a legend. Thumbs up from me!


it's because they were all tourists, and being in Orlando so odds are better. What happens in Orlando stays in Orlando...


----------



## EcoboostMKS

You don't get paid in starts and it's extremely stupid to do livery work in a mercedes.


----------



## UberXCali

EcoboostMKS said:


> You don't get paid in starts and it's extremely stupid to do livery work in a mercedes.


I suggest you read, Ecoboost. I will not be putting more than 2000 miles in the car. Additionally, I have 3 Mercedes to drive. So, racking up 2K miles on the cheaper one does not bother me that much...if anything, I will drive the other two throughout the year to average out the miles. I am more doing it for the social experience. Assumption is ignorance.

One could argue purchasing, owning, or leasing a Lincoln (or any American luxury car) is downright stupidity.


----------



## ZMenterprise

I use a 2016 acura ilx and i get a lot of compliments on my car so if its your only choice then go for it lol


----------



## UberXCali

ZMenterprise said:


> I use a 2016 acura ilx and i get a lot of compliments on my car so if its your only choice then go for it lol


Acuras are nice cars. My aunt owns an RL and it's truly a phenomenal car. Got a question for you, actually...is the ILX considered an UberSelect or UberBlack?


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe

Really, ubering for booty? Save yourself the 2000 miles and $2000 that you're not gonna make and call a hooker, or just do some chores for me I'll give you 5 stars and a comment ... On yelp or something ... Feed the homeless or something brah


----------



## ZMenterprise

No uber select in my market so just uberX unfortunately


----------



## UberXCali

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> Really, ubering for booty? Save yourself the 2000 miles and $2000 that you're not gonna make and call a hooker, or just do some chores for me I'll give you 5 stars and a comment ... On yelp or something ... Feed the homeless or something brah


Hahaha, social experience and booty are two different things. If I'm offered, I'm not going to be one to deny but I'm not the type to make anyone feel uncomfortable by depicting myself as that sort of person.

Money isn't the issue for me. It's just interesting to give people rides sometimes. Of course, if you're using this as a full time job, then I understand the cynicism.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

You would appear to be comfortably well off, so please be sure that you and/or the vehicle owners are adequately insured in the event you are in an accident. Plaintiffs' lawyers will sue everyone if there is money to be had.


----------



## UberXCali

Older Chauffeur said:


> You would appear to be comfortably well off, so please be sure that you and/or the vehicle owners are adequately insured in the event you are in an accident. Plaintiffs' lawyers will sue everyone if there is money to be had.


Titles are in my name; I've checked with insurance. Thank you for the fair warning, I appreciate it.


----------



## EcoboostMKS

UberXCali said:


> I suggest you read, Ecoboost. I will not be putting more than 2000 miles in the car. Additionally, I have 3 Mercedes to drive. So, racking up 2K miles on the cheaper one does not bother me that much...if anything, I will drive the other two throughout the year to average out the miles. I am more doing it for the social experience. Assumption is ignorance.
> 
> One could argue purchasing, owning, or leasing a Lincoln (or any American luxury car) is downright stupidity.


You own three mercedes and drive for uberx rates as a social experience?

Just when i thought i've heard it all in this business....


----------



## UberXCali

EcoboostMKS said:


> You own three mercedes and drive for uberx rates as a social experience?
> 
> Just when i thought i've heard it all in this business....


The type of strange folk you can meet can be pretty entertaining...lol. And yes, I do (CLA, GLA, E).


----------



## ATX 22

You just became Travis Kalanick's favorite driver.

You'll regret the social experiment after the first puker.


----------



## UberXCali

ATX 22 said:


> You just became Travis Kalanick's favorite driver.
> 
> You'll regret the social experiment after the first puker.


I stop driving past 10 to avoid those type of people. I figure by 6-7, they're picking up drinks...by 11PM-1AM, they're heading back. I won't be here long anyways, 2K miles racks up pretty quick.


----------



## ATX 22

UberXCali said:


> I stop driving past 10 to avoid those type of people. I figure by 6-7, they're picking up drinks...by 11PM-1AM, they're heading back. I won't be here long anyways, 2K miles racks up pretty quick.


Yep, depends on how many days a week you drive. Before 2 rate cuts in 6 months I drove about 500 miles per weekend. Now I drive none for Uber and Lyft. Part timing for a legit black car service now. I love not driving my car into the ground, not paying for gas, and not stressing over insurance.


----------



## Greguzzi

Troll, meet trolls. lol.


----------



## uberparadise

UberXCali said:


> What do you guys think? Does it make your ratings go up? Improve tips? Etc?
> 
> I drive a Mercedes GLA250. First night, I did 5 trips...about $70 in fare after Uber's cut with no tips. The second night, which was a Saturday, I did 7 trips with $50 in fare after Uber's cut with $30 in tips (3 passengers all tipped me $10 each!).
> 
> Trying to figure out a pattern here...I'm new at this.
> 
> Oh, while we're at it...craziest Uber stories, anyone? Within 2 days, I've been offered to be tipped in weed before. Personally, I don't smoke so I declined but gave the rider a 5 star rating for his generosity.


NO TIPS ON UBER hardly ever! I don't care if you drive a Rolls Royce or Bentley. You can't trust UBER. Don't do it! The riders are very rough on your ride.


----------



## EcoboostMKS

I don't get it. What exactly are you driving for then? What's the point of this social experience where you're not driving more than 2k miles? Are you writing a story for a newspaper or something?


----------



## CODenver26

I've been tipped in weed 2x! Maybe cause I live in Denver.... It was dank weed too! I drive a Tahoe and I don't get tipped 100%. It just depend on the night. 1 time I got 3 cash tips in rown and a few through the app. I think all but 1 person tipped that night.


----------



## rtaatl

EcoboostMKS said:


> I don't get it. What exactly are you driving for then? What's the point of this social experience where you're not driving more than 2k miles? Are you writing a story for a newspaper or something?


This is exactly the type of driver Travis expects everyone to be. Someone with too much money and time on their hands to part time Uber for the fun of it. Another example how Uber is not a profitable venture and merely a social experiment.


----------



## Tboz

Tell you what guys ... Do not get fooled... New car or not it really does not matter ... Uber does not care anymore whether you have a 1998 Corolla or telsa .. Just do what you have to do


----------



## uberparadise

UberXCali said:


> Agreed, I'm not looking at this for a personal income but something fun to do on the side. I made a rule that after 2,000 miles I will stop using Uber. So, depreciation on the car is not going to be that much.
> 
> Congrats on the home run! Hoping to run into one of those myself, haha. I'll be the one putting up the tip then...


2,000 miles that's like a week of Ubering in the Dallas ft worth market. Basically 300 miles a day is what I drive when i am going full blast. So that means your experiment will be over in 10 days or less.


----------



## UberXCali

Greguzzi said:


> Troll, meet trolls. lol.


Lol!

However, no, I'm not trolling.

uberparadise I do about 100-150 miles a day, so I'll likely be done in 15-20 days.

As for the others trolling about driving the car and being stupid, I do understand your plight. However, I have already laid out some guidelines. Something that everyone should understand is that Uber shouldn't be looked at as a real job. Those that look at Uber as a job and fall for the whole 90K a year thing are just kidding themselves. I look at it as a way to have some funny stories at a parties and have a broader understanding of people. Any cash I make is cool. If I don't make any cash after driving costs, that's cool as well. I'm not looking at it as work so certainly I will not treat it as work. You may have a different opinion and I will respect that but I ask that you respect my opinion as well.

Moreover, if you're smart, you refer people to drive Uber and don't put many miles on your own car. Hence, why stories at parties can be more valuable than the actual fares.


----------



## Greguzzi

Sure thing, bro. And that photo really is you? LOL.


----------



## UberXCali

Greguzzi said:


> Sure thing, bro. And that photo really is you? LOL.


Yes, it's me about 2 years ago. I registered with FB so it defaulted to that picture. There's an issue?


----------



## Greguzzi

LOL.


----------



## UberXCali

Greguzzi said:


> LOL.


This is interesting coming from a person without a profile picture and drives a Prius. Additionally, you're a male. Why are you checking out another male's looks?

It's a shame, really. You're a professional writer and the best troll-bait that you could come up with was looks. I suggest that you find better things to make of your life. There's still time.


----------



## EX_

UberXCali said:


> Lol!
> 
> However, no, I'm not trolling.
> 
> uberparadise I do about 100-150 miles a day, so I'll likely be done in 15-20 days.
> 
> As for the others trolling about driving the car and being stupid, I do understand your plight. However, I have already laid out some guidelines. Something that everyone should understand is that Uber shouldn't be looked at as a real job. Those that look at Uber as a job and fall for the whole 90K a year thing are just kidding themselves. I look at it as a way to have some funny stories at a parties and have a broader understanding of people. Any cash I make is cool. If I don't make any cash after driving costs, that's cool as well. I'm not looking at it as work so certainly I will not treat it as work. You may have a different opinion and I will respect that but I ask that you respect my opinion as well.
> 
> Moreover, if you're smart, you refer people to drive Uber and don't put many miles on your own car. Hence, why stories at parties can be more valuable than the actual fares.


You'd actually be smarter by not referring people to run fool's errands doing UberX. In fact, you seem pretty late to the party in briefly explaining how anyone won't earn 90k/year doing this gig, we already knew that little impossible tidbit long ago.

_but..._if you *do *want some real interesting stories to tell your friends, reconsider driving pax during the bar/club hours (10pm-2am). You know...for fun.


----------



## UberXCali

EX_ said:


> You'd actually be smarter by not referring people to run fool's errands doing UberX. In fact, you seem pretty late to the party in briefly explaining how anyone won't earn 90k/year doing this gig, we already knew that little impossible tidbit long ago.
> 
> _but..._if you *do *want some real interesting stories to tell your friends, reconsider driving pax during the bar/club hours (10pm-2am). You know...for fun.


Why not let them be the fool instead of me? As for the 90k/year comment, that is on the more extreme end to prove my point. One would be lucky to earn more than 20K/year driving for Uber full time from my math.

As for reconsidering driving those hours, that's a no-go. I drive a CLA, GLA, and an E-class. No story is worth ruining the new car smell of any of the three. They're all 2014-2015 and they're all paid off.

I've had an old 2006 Lexus GS300 AWD and my GF at the time threw up in that once...never again. I can't stand the smell of vomit.


----------



## Greguzzi

UberXCali said:


> This is interesting coming from a person without a profile picture and drives a Prius. Additionally, you're a male. Why are you checking out another male's looks?
> 
> It's a shame, really. You're a professional writer and the best troll-bait that you could come up with was looks. I suggest that you find better things to make of your life. There's still time.


OK, dude; you asked for it. I was trying to be nice, but you just have to keep pushing. I just can't believe any self-respecting man with no biceps whatsoever would admit to posting a biceps-popping selfie on Facebook. Guys who do that look to the rest of the world like cluelessly narcissistic ******bags. Is that what you want people to think of you?

I drive a Prius for ride-share only-because anyone who thinks they are making money at ride-share with anything other than a hybrid is fooling him or herself. My other car is a Jeep, and I have a fleet of motorcycles in the garage.


----------



## UberXCali

Greguzzi said:


> OK, dude; you asked for it. I was trying to be nice, but you just have to keep pushing. I just can't believe any self-respecting man with no biceps whatsoever would admit to posting a biceps-popping selfie on Facebook. Guys who do that look to the rest of the world like cluelessly narcissistic ******bags. Is that what you want people to think of you?
> 
> I drive a Prius for ride-share only-because anyone who thinks they are making money at ride-share with anything other than a hybrid is fooling him or herself. My other car is a Jeep, and I have a fleet of motorcycles in the garage.


Excuse me, nice? Your posts have been nothing but pokes of instigation. If you have something to say, you should say it. As for biceps popping, no, I am not flexing. It's a form-fitting Armani Exchange shirt. I do have pictures of myself flexing if you'd like to compare the two and note the differences. If so, shoot me a PM and I'll PM you a picture. I don't admit to be any sort of Hulk, but I've never had complaints about my body. Frankly, I do not care if I look like a narcissistic ******bag to the rest of the world. Why? I'm 21 and unlike my peers, I've already reaped many benefits in life that people HOPE to enjoy when they're 60.

Jeep (I'm giving you the benefit of doubt that you own a Laredo Overland) rhymes with cheap, motorcycles are nothing all that impressive to look at either. I've a motorcycle as well (Kawasaki Ninja). In my eyes, it's a toy and nothing a self respecting man should be flashing about - be it a Harley Davidson or a MBK. If you're proud of them though, so be it. It's your possession which you've bought with your hard-earned money.


----------



## Greguzzi

I truly stand agog. I mistook you for a troll because you ask a ridiculous question while flashing a ridiculous photo. But that's who you are. Sorry.


----------



## Muki

UberXCali said:


> Agreed, I'm not looking at this for a personal income but something fun to do on the side. I made a rule that after 2,000 miles I will stop using Uber. So, depreciation on the car is not going to be that much.
> 
> Congrats on the home run! Hoping to run into one of those myself, haha. I'll be the one putting up the tip then...


Dude, if you wanna get laid, just get a Tinder profile. You think it's worth risking someone puking in your luxury vehicle for chump change just to get laid? Way easier ways to meet girls than driving for Uber.


----------



## UberXCali

Greguzzi said:


> I truly stand agog. I mistook you for a troll because you ask a ridiculous question while flashing a ridiculous photo. But that's who you are. Sorry.


You're a professional writer yet you use agog incorrectly...


----------



## UberXCali

Muki said:


> Dude, if you wanna get laid, just get a Tinder profile. You think it's worth risking someone puking in your luxury vehicle for chump change just to get laid? Way easier ways to meet girls than driving for Uber.


Ew, Tinder. No thanks, haha. As I've said before, if it happens then it happens. Hooking up is not the only reason one drives for Uber, although it does happen to be a benefit.


----------



## Greguzzi

l


UberXCali said:


> You're a professional writer yet you use agog incorrectly...


Um, no. It's synonym is awestruck, and I stand agog that you don't know that.


----------



## Muki

Also, I think it's kinda wack for people to be driving Uber "for fun" when there are people out there who need to do it to feed their families. You are taking away money from them. Ultimately for nothing. That $2000 you may earn could've paid someone's medical expenses who truly needed it.


----------



## 75drive

I wouldn't drive a Mercedes for Uber x regardless of the model but I'm a guy that grew up on the streets of Chicago and worked for everything I have! Forgive me if I'm wrong and I'm certain I'm not but if you have three Mercedes at 21 and you're doing this for fun then I have to believe you've never worked a hard day in your life! That being said. Knock yourself out have a blast!


----------



## UberXCali

75drive said:


> I wouldn't drive a Mercedes for Uber x regardless of the model but I'm a guy that grew up on the streets of Chicago and worked for everything I have! Forgive me if I'm wrong and I'm certain I'm not but if you have three Mercedes at 21 and you're doing this for fun then I have to believe you've never worked a hard day in your life! That being said. Knock yourself out have a blast!


Computer Science pays a lot, as do stocks. Property value does too. For example, few years ago a hotel closed near downtown San Diego. This meant excess rooms for sale as apartments at 60k each. Purchasing two then sitting on them for a year and a half turned them into 200K apartments, each.

Money isn't about working harder, it's about using your brain to figure out what to do with money you already have.


----------



## UberXCali

Greguzzi said:


> l
> 
> Um, no. It's synonym is awestruck, and I stand agog that you don't know that.


Oh really? It's similar, but not quite the same. Therefore, you're using it incorrectly. What you are using is a near-synony, not a cognitive synonym. Do I get a like for the help?


----------



## 75drive

UberXCali said:


> Computer Science pays a lot, as do stocks. Property value does too. For example, few years ago a hotel closed near downtown San Diego. This meant excess rooms for sale as apartments at 60k each. Purchasing two then sitting on them for a year and a half turned them into 200K apartments, each.
> 
> Money isn't about working harder, it's about using your brain to figure out what to do with money you already have.


I have no doubt! Are you a child prodigy? Do you think I'm a fool? Should I believe you're 21 have finished college, paid off your debt and have arrived? Paid for three Mercedes and want to drive for Uber for sh*ts and giggles! Not likely!


----------



## UberXCali

75drive said:


> I have no doubt! Are you a child prodigy? Do you think I'm a fool? Should I believe you're 21 have finished college, paid off your debt and have arrived? Paid for three Mercedes and want to drive for Uber for sh*ts and giggles! Not likely!


Sir, would you like to see the titles? You and I are both aware that titles are not given until a vehicle is paid off. I love to make people look like fools when they can't believe a 21 year old is more successful than them. 

No, I am not a child prodigy. There are many people just like me who get smart early, bud.

As for debt, I didn't have to pay for my college. So, there was zero debt for me.


----------



## 75drive

UberXCali said:


> Lol!
> 
> However, no, I'm not trolling.
> 
> uberparadise I do about 100-150 miles a day, so I'll likely be done in 15-20 days.
> 
> As for the others trolling about driving the car and being stupid, I do understand your plight. However, I have already laid out some guidelines. Something that everyone should understand is that Uber shouldn't be looked at as a real job. Those that look at Uber as a job and fall for the whole 90K a year thing are just kidding themselves. I look at it as a way to have some funny stories at a parties and have a broader understanding of people. Any cash I make is cool. If I don't make any cash after driving costs, that's cool as well. I'm not looking at it as work so certainly I will not treat it as work. You may have a different opinion and I will respect that but I ask that you respect my opinion as well.
> 
> Moreover, if you're smart, you refer people to drive Uber and don't put many miles on your own car. Hence, why stories at parties can be more valuable than the actual fares.


What plight are you speaking of? I read uberparadise's response. There was no mention of his situation or plight as you put put it. Do you really have nothing better to do? Are you that starved for attention?


----------



## Greguzzi

UberXCali said:


> Oh really? It's similar, but not quite the same. Therefore, you're using it incorrectly.


That's one dictionary's definition. Keep looking, junior. I was correctly using the word "agog" before you were even born.


----------



## 75drive

UberXCali said:


> Sir, would you like to see the titles? You and I are both aware that titles are not given until a vehicle is paid off. I love to make people look like fools when they can't believe a 21 year old is more successful than them.
> 
> No, I am not a child prodigy. There are many people just like me who get smart early, bud.
> 
> As for debt, I didn't have to pay for my college. So, there was zero debt for me.


Kid you're not fooling anyone! Move on!


----------



## UberXCali

Greguzzi said:


> That's one dictionary's definition. Keep looking, junior. I was correctly using the word "agog" before you were even born.


I went through 4-5 dictionaries before finding a definition even close to yours.

Face it, you're one of those people that use a word incorrectly in an attempt to come off as a more intellectual person and then cannot accept the fact that you were corrected.

Please, learn the different types of synonyms. Some can be used interchangeably, which are known as cognitive synonyms. The latter is known as near-synonyms.


----------



## UberXCali

75drive said:


> Kid you're not fooling anyone! Move on!


It's a simple question. Yes or no? How does one fool with a legalized paper?

I've only gotten to be an ass when people think that others can be without any repercussions. So, next time remember that there's always someone better than you out there.


----------



## 75drive

UberXCali said:


> Sir, would you like to see the titles? You and I are both aware that titles are not given until a vehicle is paid off. I love to make people look like fools when they can't believe a 21 year old is more successful than them.
> 
> No, I am not a child prodigy. There are many people just like me who get smart early, bud.
> 
> As for debt, I didn't have to pay for my college. So, there was zero debt for me.


I'm not a F*cking sir B*tch! I was enlisted and I work for a living! I couldn't care less about your titles!


----------



## UberXCali

75drive said:


> Kid you're not fooling anyone! Move on!





75drive said:


> I'm not a F*cking sir B*tch! I was enlisted and I work for a living! I couldn't care less about your titles!


LOL! What's your email? It doesn't let me upload here. The file is too large.


----------



## 75drive

UberXCali said:


> LOL! What's your email? It doesn't let me upload here. The file show is too large.


Maybe you didn't understand! I don't give a shit about your titles! Why don't you message me your address and I'll drop by for a cup and we can chat in person. We can discuss how you became so successful. You know like old buds reminiscing.


----------



## UberXCali

75drive said:


> Maybe you didn't understand! I don't give a shit about your titles! Why don't you message me your address and I'll drop by for a cup and we can chat in person. We can discuss how you became so successful. You know like old buds reminiscing.


Take a look at your location, take a look at mine. Purchase the plane ticket, when you're here...we can get to talking in a public location.


----------



## Greguzzi

UberXCali said:


> I went through 4-5 dictionaries before finding a definition even close to yours.
> 
> Face it, you're one of those people that use a word incorrectly in an attempt to come off as a more intellectual person and then cannot accept the fact that you were corrected.
> 
> Please, learn the different types of synonyms. Some can be used interchangeably, which are known as cognitive synonyms. The latter is known as near-synonyms.


LOL. I just die laughing every time I see your selfie.


----------



## UberXCali

Greguzzi said:


> LOL. I just die laughing every time I see your selfie.


That's fine, I'm not into men. 

Dictionaries change the meaning of words over time, get with the times. Agog may have meant what you thought it meant in the 1970s but that is no longer the case.


----------



## Greguzzi

UberXCali said:


> That's fine, I'm not into men.
> 
> Dictionaries change the meaning of words over time, get with the times. Agog may have meant what you thought it meant in the 1970s but that is no longer the case.


I am with the times. And your selfie just kills me.


----------



## UberXCali

Greguzzi said:


> I am with the times. And your selfie just kills me.


If you're with the times, you would use the word correctly, bud. Your lack of profile pic kills me as well. 

Take note that this is the only thing you've been attempting to insult with. Please, learn when you've lost an argument, buddy. If you need lessons for your professional writing, I will be glad to offer you advice.


----------



## EX_

The longer this thread goes on more attention we give any troll, but quite a few things do feel off in general...

There's a slight chance that he is indeed just doing this for the experience and the stories that come with it. But why would anybody do this primarily as a social experiment on their free time? The initial appeal of driving is the money while being capable of dealing with the multitudes of paying pax that come with it, good or bad (but usually below-average as a majority).

Keep in mind UberXCali, that is this something of a impromptu livelihood for former career cabbies who have the experience, people going through hard financial times, or those looking to increase annual earnings in general (myself included). This is work for many of us, *not* just a quaint distraction from the normal 9-to-5.


----------



## EX_

UberXCali

Your claim of driving a Mercedes doesn't bother me, that's actually great if true. However, a 3-second Google search and minimal amount of logic would dictate that driving the *E-class* makes a lot more sense. The W212 is the only supposed vehicle in your stable that's eligible of making the most money with UberSELECT and/or UberBLACK (higher rates/better clientene/etc.) if that's your temporary goal. You starting the subject of using any luxury car for UberX smells like clickbate we inevitably respond to with curiosity of mild skepticism.

I'm not going into your personal life, outwardly defensive ego, and unnecessary proclamations because I feel it was never warranted. I simply don't care how much income you have, or how many extra cars you've paid off -- I answered some questions you had and nothing more.


----------



## EX_

UberXCali

But you can't deny that do you appear like you're amazingly out-of-touch or intentionally condescending in explaining what's feasible for regular drivers to earn. That claim of $90,000k/year (that nobody else mentioned in this thread) was made and immediately disproved back in 2014, more than two years ago. So you never actually had a point to prove; let alone properly inform with "extensive math".

In fact, _*you*_ were explicitly looking for advice since you openly said at the beginning you're a new driver -- you honestly can't be shocked when others question "the why" behind the initial reasoning. Some drivers on here do want to help newcomers who ask, and your attitude might have ruined that goodwill. Either take the input and process it, or don't.

Good luck.


----------



## 75drive

UberXCali said:


> Take a look at your location, take a look at mine. Purchase the plane ticket, when you're here...we can get to talking in a public location.


I know you're California I could use a quick vacation!


----------



## UberXCali

EX_ said:


> UberXCali
> 
> Your claim of driving a Mercedes doesn't bother me, that's actually great if true. However, a 3-second Google search and minimal amount of logic would dictate that driving the *E-class* makes a lot more sense. The W212 is the only supposed vehicle in your stable that's eligible of making the most money with UberSELECT and/or UberBLACK (higher rates/better clientene/etc.) if that's your temporary goal. You starting the subject of using any luxury car for UberX smells like clickbate we inevitably respond to with curiosity of mild skepticism.
> 
> I'm not going into your personal life, outwardly defensive ego, and unnecessary proclamations because I feel it was never warranted. I simply don't care how much income you have, or how many extra cars you've paid off -- I answered some questions you had and nothing more.





EX_ said:


> The longer this thread goes on more attention we give any troll, but quite a few things do feel off in general...
> 
> There's a slight chance that he is indeed just doing this for the experience and the stories that come with it. But why would anybody do this primarily as a social experiment on their free time? The initial appeal of driving is the money while being capable of dealing with the multitudes of paying pax that come with it, good or bad (but usually below-average as a majority).
> 
> Keep in mind UberXCali, that is this something of a impromptu livelihood for former career cabbies who have the experience, people going through hard financial times, or those looking to increase annual earnings in general (myself included). This is work for many of us, *not* just a quaint distraction from the normal 9-to-5.


I understand that driving for Uber can hold various reasons. I respect that, as long as someone does not ridicule me for my reasoning as well. Advice is far different than ridicule. There's a way to deliver it respectfully and there's a way to be condescending about it. The last time I checked, I'm the one that paid off the car(s) so it shouldn't matter to anyone what I do with it. The 2014 E-class has a paltry 4K miles on it and I reserve it for special occasions, The GLA is a daily driver, so I do not care all that much on depreciation of it as I already do a lot of miles on the car anyways (7k since July purchase). The GLA also qualifies for UberSelect. The last I checked, UberBlack requires commercial registration and commercial insurance, both of which cost extra money to insure yet bring me little added benefit. For something that I'm only really planning to do for a relatively short amount of time, it doesn't make sense - correct? So, it makes more sense to drive the less expensive car.

Additionally, the E-class has air suspension on it. If you've ever owned a Merc, you would know that air suspension is notoriously unreliable. While it does have benefits such as a very smooth ride, there are prices to pay for that smooth ride. Air suspension is a high wearing, expensive, and difficult part to replace. So, the longer that car lasts the better it is for me. Air suspension begins to fail at 40-60K miles and by 100K, the suspension will completely fail effectively lowering the car to make it look like a low-rider. On top of that, there are many other electrical systems and expenses that can end up failing in an E-class. I hope that thoroughly satisfies you. If you've read from the start, my goal has not been to make money. I have several goals, money is not among them. Please refer to previous posts to find out what those goals are, thank you.

Let me know if I missed answering any of your questions, you posted quite a bit. I'm typing from a mobile device, so it makes it more difficult than normal to address a multi-point post.


----------



## Muki

UberXCali

After reading through your numerous posts, I'm still left scratching my head as to why you want to be a cab driver if you don't need the money. And yes, Uber drivers are cab drivers, just using their own vehicles.

I did it for a few months. There's nothing particularly fun about it. You won't gain any great insights or wisdom. Most the conversations are nonsense either from drunks, or if they are sober just people talking about random shit like sports and weather. Luckily nobody puked in my car, but I had some very drunk people who I thought might at any second and it's nerve-wracking. In those situations all you can think about is getting this person to their destination and out of your car as quickly as possible. I also avoided driving late at night for this reason, but you know what, some people still got hammered earlier in the night. You can't entirely avoid them unless you are just driving in the morning.

Trust me, you ain't missing much. If you want cool stories, go travel overseas. Uber is a shit job.


----------



## Tator

UberXCali said:


> What do you guys think? Does it make your ratings go up? Improve tips? Etc?
> 
> I drive a Mercedes GLA250. First night, I did 5 trips...about $70 in fare after Uber's cut with no tips. The second night, which was a Saturday, I did 7 trips with $50 in fare after Uber's cut with $30 in tips (3 passengers all tipped me $10 each!).
> 
> Trying to figure out a pattern here...I'm new at this.
> 
> Oh, while we're at it...craziest Uber stories, anyone? Within 2 days, I've been offered to be tipped in weed before. Personally, I don't smoke so I declined but gave the rider a 5 star rating for his generosity.


I got offered pot, booze and 2 girls showed me their boobs. I declined everything. I couldn't stop the boobs. I got a quick peak before i ask them to cover up.


----------



## UberXCali

Muki said:


> UberXCali
> 
> After reading through your numerous posts, I'm still left scratching my head as to why you want to be a cab driver if you don't need the money. And yes, Uber drivers are cab drivers, just using their own vehicles.
> 
> I did it for a few months. There's nothing particularly fun about it. You won't gain any great insights or wisdom. Most the conversations are nonsense either from drunks, or if they are sober just people talking about random shit like sports and weather. Luckily nobody puked in my car, but I had some very drunk people who I thought might at any second and it's nerve-wracking. In those situations all you can think about is getting this person to their destination and out of your car as quickly as possible. I also avoided driving late at night for this reason, but you know what, some people still got hammered earlier in the night. You can't entirely avoid them unless you are just driving in the morning.
> 
> Trust me, you ain't missing much. If you want cool stories, go travel overseas. Uber is a shit job.


It's not something I do daily, just when I am sitting around and bored. Honestly, I'm now about a week in and it's already getting to be a bit boring. You may be correct in what you say, but you never know what may come along. I'll likely be continuing for about another week and then putting the Uber to rest.


----------



## Santa

Don't listen to the naysayers. Actually a Mercedes or any other luxury vehicle is a great vehicle for UberX. The pax pay for the ride, so why shouldn't they be offered the ride in a nice MB or a Bimmer. 

You'll always get lots of praise, Nice Car comments and 5*. You shouldn't just use it as a social experiment or whatever, but drive it more often.


----------



## UberLaLa

This happened at 8pm in Costa Mesa, CA - 




As for a _social experience _(not trying to be sensational here) but going to prison for a couple of weeks would be a _social experience_ as well. But the individual doing such and knowing they are only there for a couple of weeks, and making statements of how they don't really need to be there, they have lots of money and comforts that the other inmates do not, well, would generate similar types of responses that are occurring in this thread.


----------



## Slon

Santa said:


> Don't listen to the naysayers. Actually a Mercedes or any other luxury vehicle is a great vehicle for UberX. The pax pay for the ride, so why shouldn't they be offered the ride in a nice MB or a Bimmer.
> 
> You'll always get lots of praise, Nice Car comments and 5*. You shouldn't just use it as a social experiment or whatever, but drive it more often.


A yes praise and nice car comments. There's a term for that.....what is it...ah yes. Lip service.

If you are driving for Uber for that, I got an idea:





It costs less than it does to drive for Uber with a luxury car - especially a german one. Don't get me wrong - I love my Audi S4 but there is no way I'd put any more wear on it than I have to.


----------



## Hiren

I dive a 2015 BMW M5. Picked up decent high end attorneys & doctors who like to go wild on weekends. A luxury car definitely helps. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## Slon

Hiren said:


> I dive a 2015 BMW M5. Picked up decent high end attorneys & doctors who like to go wild on weekends. I earned .02 cents.


Fixed that for you.

How does it help? You could have picked them up in a Camry unless you are driving Select.


----------



## 75drive

I've gotten lots of wonderful comments on my scion from how roomy it is, how fresh it smells to how clean it is yet when I tried to pay the mortgage with all that praise they laughed in my face! Being this fantastic scion is paid for and can not depreciate the only thing I have to pay for is maintenance and fuel I actually can turn a profit!


----------



## Slon

I think I figured it out. It's like the history of lawns - where rich people planted grass to show that "I have all this land and I am so rich that I don't even need to plant food or graze animals on it. That is how rich I am!"

The guy driving the 2015 M5 is saying "I know I have a $95k car - but check this out - I am so rich I can drive it on UberX! I am SO rich I can have an M5 and drive strangers around in it at a loss!"


----------



## UberLaLa

75drive said:


> I've gotten lots of wonderful comments on my scion from how roomy it is, how fresh it smells to how clean it is yet when I tried to pay the mortgage with all that praise they laughed in my face! Being this fantastic scion is paid for and can not depreciate the only thing I have to pay for is maintenance and fuel I actually can turn a profit!


Yes, and now. And I know you know this, but for others reading...

Every mile we put on our 'paid off vehicle' still costs us money. A Scion with 50k miles on it is worth twice as much as one with 100k miles on it - or there abouts.


----------



## Novus Caesar

75drive said:


> I've gotten lots of wonderful comments on my scion from how roomy it is, how fresh it smells to how clean it is yet when I tried to pay the mortgage with all that praise they laughed in my face! Being this fantastic scion is paid for and can not depreciate the only thing I have to pay for is maintenance and fuel I actually can turn a profit!


Nearly every car depreciates--whether you have a loan on it or not. So even if it is paid in full, it is worth less every mile you put on it. That is like saying you own your home, so who cares if squatters trash it--you own it . . .


----------



## Slon

UberLaLa said:


> A Scion with 50k miles on it is worth twice as much as one with 100k miles on it - or there abouts.


Not even close. It's not so much the resale value for the car that suffers - it's the cost of maintenance to get there. Meaning if you drive a Scion 50k miles you spent FAR less on maintenance than if you drove it another 50k on top of that first 50k, and if you drive it from 100k to 150k - it's even more expensive.

Basically if you look at straight maintenance cost per mile, it increases with every mile driven. Meaning a car with less than 30k miles on it may cost you ~2c/mile in maintenance. A car with 150k will cost ~8c.

In other words, it will cost ~$1000 to get a car from 0-50k in maintenance, but it will cost 4k to get it from 100k to 150k.


----------



## 75drive

Novus Caesar said:


> Nearly every car depreciates--whether you have a loan on it or not. So even if it is paid in full, it is worth less every mile you put on it. That is like saying you own your home, so who cares if squatters trash it--you own it . . .


Actually they're not even close and sure my car can depreciate but how much! Not quite as much as a 2015 BMW! You sound like quite the intellectual you should be teaching economics at Harvard not driving for Uber!


----------



## 75drive

Slon said:


> Not even close. It's not so much the resale value for the car that suffers - it's the cost of maintenance to get there. Meaning if you drive a Scion 50k miles you spent FAR less on maintenance than if you drove it another 50k on top of that first 50k, and if you drive it from 100k to 150k - it's even more expensive.
> 
> Basically if you look at straight maintenance cost per mile, it increases with every mile driven. Meaning a car with less than 30k miles on it may cost you ~2c/mile in maintenance. A car with 150k will cost ~8c.
> 
> In other words, it will cost ~$1000 to get a car from 0-50k in maintenance, but it will cost 4k to get it from 100k to 150k.


If you say so seems like I should know since I have the receipts and do the maintenance. Are you suggesting I buy a new car or maybe I should lease one from Uber?


----------



## 75drive

Slon said:


> I think I figured it out. It's like the history of lawns - where rich people planted grass to show that "I have all this land and I am so rich that I don't even need to plant food or graze animals on it. That is how rich I am!"
> 
> The guy driving the 2015 M5 is saying "I know I have a $95k car - but check this out - I am so rich I can drive it on UberX! I am SO rich I can have an M5 and drive strangers around in it at a loss!"


Well said my good man! Love that!


----------



## 75drive

At these rates the should be lucky if a rusted out gremlin picks them up!


----------



## Novus Caesar

75drive said:


> Actually they're not even close and sure my car can depreciate but how much! Not quite as much as a 2015 BMW! You sound like quite the intellectual you should be teaching economics at Harvard not driving for Uber!


I have a 2009 Honda Fit that is paid for. It gets less and less valuable every mile I put on it. Therefore it costs me money every time I use it. You seem to think you are driving a free car and that you are not losing anything. Again, if you own a house and are renting it out, it is probably getting trashy, especially if the rent is less than the maintenance. Welcome to Uber.


----------



## Slon

75drive said:


> If you say so seems like I should know since I have the receipts and do the maintenance. Are you suggesting I buy a new car or maybe I should lease one from Uber?


I was just saying that miles on your car hurt the cost of ownership far more than resale value. For example, a car with 50k on it may cost 12k, and the same car with 100k will be ~8k. But if you had driven that car, the total cost of the 50k miles isn't the 4k price difference in retail, it's ~8k as taking the car from 50k to 100k probably incurred 4k in maintenance costs.

I love old cars, I have a 4Runner with 240k miles on it. I also have an Audi S4 with 25k miles on it. Which do you think costs more to drive in maintenance per mile? It's not the Audi. It's the 4Runner, even-though it's a Toyota and one of the most reliable cars the brand has ever produced, with the number of miles on it things simply wear out and each additional mile wears out one part after another. The 4Runner probably hasn't gone down in value for years but maintenance cost alone on that truck last year was 14c/mile ~ the Audi is at 5c/m.


----------



## Hiren

Ok so I wasnt trying to piss off any of you guys or showing of that I am RICH. I own a covenience store located inbetween two universities and bars. Being in Mississippi not too many uber drivers. A friend of my does it on weekends and is happy. He recommended I should look into it. Now on the M5 its my weekend ride and its a lease. I dont know if you guys are familiar with BMWs maintaince plans or not. 4year 50k miles all maintaince included. Again not trying to show of or anything its just the area i am in there is a good demand of uber with far less drivers.


----------



## Hiren

Slon said:


> I was just saying that miles on your car hurt the cost of ownership far more than resale value. For example, a car with 50k on it may cost 12k, and the same car with 100k will be ~8k. But if you had driven that car, the total cost of the 50k miles isn't the 4k price difference in retail, it's ~8k as taking the car from 50k to 100k probably incurred 4k in maintenance costs.
> 
> I love old cars, I have a 4Runner with 240k miles on it. I also have an Audi S4 with 25k miles on it. Which do you think costs more to drive in maintenance per mile? It's not the Audi. It's the 4Runner, even-though it's a Toyota and one of the most reliable cars the brand has ever produced, with the number of miles on it things simply wear out and each additional mile wears out one part after another. The 4Runner probably hasn't gone down in value for years but maintenance cost alone on that truck last year was 14c/mile ~ the Audi is at 5c/m.


By the way how are you liking to S4?


----------



## UberLaLa

Hiren said:


> Ok so I wasnt trying to piss off any of you guys or showing of that I am RICH. I own a covenience store located inbetween two universities and bars. Being in Mississippi not too many uber drivers. A friend of my does it on weekends and is happy. He recommended I should look into it. Now on the M5 its my weekend ride and its a lease. I dont know if you guys are familiar with BMWs maintaince plans or not. 4year 50k miles all maintaince included. Again not trying to show of or anything its just the area i am in there is a good demand of uber with far less drivers.


Nobody pissed here. It's just that Uber/Lyft want us all to believe there is _little to no cost_ if the car is paid off...IRS gives 57.5 cents per mile whether paid off or not for a reason.


----------



## Hiren

I haven't seen any drops in Mississippi may be due to less drivers. I only did it cuz the M5 is lease and Bmw have the cheapest miles. I live close to the airport literally and have business close to bars and universities. Its just works out for me in a good way. Uber only have UberX in Mississippi right now.


----------



## 75drive

Novus Caesar said:


> I have a 2009 Honda Fit that is paid for. It gets less and less valuable every mile I put on it. Therefore it costs me money every time I use it. You seem to think you are driving a free car and that you are not losing anything. Again, if you own a house and are renting it out, it is probably getting trashy, especially if the rent is less than the maintenance. Welcome to Uber.


I get what you're saying I'm not an idiot! I also have rental property and they have not depreciated! This is not my job! I do make money but I also enjoy it as sick as that sounds!


----------



## UberXCali

Hiren said:


> Ok so I wasnt trying to piss off any of you guys or showing of that I am RICH. I own a covenience store located inbetween two universities and bars. Being in Mississippi not too many uber drivers. A friend of my does it on weekends and is happy. He recommended I should look into it. Now on the M5 its my weekend ride and its a lease. I dont know if you guys are familiar with BMWs maintaince plans or not. 4year 50k miles all maintaince included. Again not trying to show of or anything its just the area i am in there is a good demand of uber with far less drivers.


Nice way to pay the lease off! How do you like the F10 M5's compared to the E60 M5's?


----------



## Hiren

Never owned the E60, but, loving the F10.


----------



## Slon

Hiren said:


> By the way how are you liking to S4?


Love it. But oddly it feels 'slower' than my old Mazdaspeed6 - but I guess that's the extra 1,000lbs curb weight...

You must be getting like 15mpg in the M5 - I'm surprised it worth it to you on X. Did you ever see what your actual hourly earning is?


----------



## Hiren

See here's what i do. I only work on Friday and saturday in the M5. I simply park my car at the store and just wait for pings. No miles are wasted on finding a ping. I get arnd 17 miles to a gallon. I have netting close to $200 a weekend with around 12hrs on driving on the whole.


----------



## Slon

Hiren said:


> See here's what i do. I only work on Friday and saturday in the M5. I simply park my car at the store and just wait for pings. No miles are wasted on finding a ping. I get arnd 17 miles to a gallon. I have netting close to $200 a weekend with around 12hrs on driving on the whole.


Wait...you make $200 for 12 hours of driving - before you subtract the cost of operating? And you think it's a good idea? I make ~$130/4 hours driving Friday and Sat night peak/surge hours and that to be is borderline worth it to me.

To me it's not even the cost of operating the car that kills it, it's the interior wear and tear and that even at 9pm you get people who are completely trashed and just reek. The Passat that I drive was bought to be a beater A to B car so it fits the UberX role well enough, but I'd never drive a car I actually love for UberX - the first time someone pukes in it'll never be the same to you.


----------



## Novus Caesar

Slon said:


> I'd never drive a car I actually love for UberX - the first time someone pukes in it'll never be the same to you.


I've had the puke. Even with drunks sitting and breathing in the car, it will never be the same. Some people just stink and the smell lurks. No matter how much Febreeze or Lysol you spray. Imagine a motel bed that is used over and over and all that is done is it gets sprayed down . . .


----------



## Hiren

I completely understand where you are coming from. We only have uberx at the moment in MS. I take it back 12 hrs of driving and i really do what i meant to say was uber is on for 6hrs Friday and Saturday. I am not really driving the whole 6 hrs.


----------



## 75drive

Slon said:


> Wait...you make $200 for 12 hours of driving - before you subtract the cost of operating? And you think it's a good idea? I make ~$130/4 hours driving Friday and Sat night peak/surge hours and that to be is borderline worth it to me.
> 
> To me it's not even the cost of operating the car that kills it, it's the interior wear and tear and that even at 9pm you get people who are completely trashed and just reek. The Passat that I drive was bought to be a beater A to B car so it fits the UberX role well enough, but I'd never drive a car I actually love for UberX - the first time someone pukes in it'll never be the same to you.





Novus Caesar said:


> I've had the puke. Even with drunks sitting and breathing in the car, it will never be the same. Some people just stink and the smell lurks. No matter how much Febreeze or Lysol you spray. Imagine a motel bed that is used over and over and all that is done is it gets sprayed down . . .


Try ozium to get the smell out! I prefer the original scent the New car is a little harsh.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

75drive said:


> Try ozium to get the smell out! I prefer the original scent the New car is a little harsh.


+1 for Ozium! It always did the trick when I was a pothead teenager lol

Original scent is nice - http://amzn.to/1O2hpx7

I've gotten compliments on the "New Car" scent though


----------



## uberguyla

thoughts on Lexus, Acura, and Infiniti for Uber driving?


----------



## Adieu

uberguyla said:


> thoughts on Lexus, Acura, and Infiniti for Uber driving?


Works best when registered to and refueled by your mom


----------



## UberLaLa

uberguyla said:


> thoughts on Lexus, Acura, and Infiniti for Uber driving?


deadmile is that you....?


----------



## uberparadise

Adieu said:


> Works best when registered to and refueled by your mom


Sure, just make sure it has 100,000 plus miles on it to begin with. Depreciation is a disaster so make sure the car is worth less than $10 grand to begin with. Any car u use will be worth half its value within a year doing rideshare!!!


----------



## yojimboguy

Since you don't seem to care about the money or depreciation, go nuts!

Otherwise, it's a terrible idea.


----------

